# fed up...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Fuck me, cars all over the place. Please can we all park on one side but not my side.

I can't use my driveway and garage because white van man and his ilk decide to park on my side of the road. Subsequently I can't see what's coming up or down the road. We've already had one car written off after exiting our own driveway and now I park in the road.

How crazy is that? Parking for two cars and we don't use it for fear of getting our cars smacked. We pay extra council tax for the privilege too.

I so want to go South West or emigrate.

I hate this poxy country.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't park in my drive so that the missus can't come near my car with hers!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Park at Tesco's instead? They let you have a couple of hours for free I believe.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Your side of the road - isn't the road publicly owned for all to use?
But i can understand your frustration..


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Your side of the road - isn't the road publicly owned for all to use?
> But i can understand your frustration..


Chap 4 doors down asked my daughter to move her car last week, as it was 'in his space'

she'd parked at one end (outside of his neighbours) of the grass verge outside his house, still room outside his house for a car, and room for two on his drive. He only has one car.

To make it worse his kids when visiting always park in the middle of a two car space, and often outside ours, but we don't care, as it's not an issue.

She only parked there as kids football was on in park round the corner and street is always bad for just 2 hours on a Saturday morning, and my & the Mrs cars on our drive.

She basically told him it was insured and taxed and in a public rd, and walked off.

I'm almost tempted to buy a £100 banger, insure it 3rd party and park it up outside his place for 6 months


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Move North. Affordable housing with lots of usable parking. Unfortunately populated with Northerners. I mean, look what £8,000,000 get's you up 'North.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Jane-Austen-hero-Mr-Darcy-sale-8million.html


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My old house in Peterborough has an allocated parking space outside my house. For weeks at a time there was a tatty flatbed truck parked in it. It didn't really bother me at the time as I kept my bike around the back of the house. I noticed on Google Street View the new owner painted the space - must have annoyed them!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Problem:


rustyintegrale said:


> I hate this poxy country.


Solution:


rustyintegrale said:


> I so want to emigrate.


QED


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh that's it! The wit!

That's what I'm here for. :lol:


----------

